# Basic 211K Question



## DavidRobert (Apr 6, 2008)

I currently have a Dish500 system, and I am considering the 211K. The issue is that for me to get a 1000.4 Dish for the EA, my neighbors trees may be in the way. SO I was wondering, if I upgraded to the 211K and tried to hook it to the Dish500 looking at 110/119, would I get any HD stations here in the WASH DC Area?? For me to look at the EA, I may have to find another spot to locate the dish. My intent would be to buy a dish/211k package from a retailer and install it all my self. Winter is coming and this may be a Spring time effort. Thanks for you guidance.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

May be not - try to install 1k4 first; check EKB where is the HD channel located.


----------



## MikeL DISH (Dec 28, 2010)

I saw your post, DavidRobert, and would like to assist you with this! You will not be able to get HD from the 110 and 119 orbital slots as those are strictly for standard definition. The orbital slots that feed HD are the 61.5 and 129 for the Eastern and Western Arcs, respectively.

Hope that helps!


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

There are only about 5 HD channels or so on 110 and 119 (ESPN is the only one I'm positive of). Also, all of the DC HD locals are on EA. Remember, the EA is much higher in the sky than the WA. 119 is only at an angle of 29* in VA, 110 is 35*. The lowest EA satellite 61.5 is at 42*, 72 and 77 are at 46*. It would be well worth your while to try and find a place to put up the EA dish.

Out of curiosity, are you just wanting to install it yourself for the fun of it? Because it shouldn't cost much if anything to have it installed by a technician.


----------

